# Damaged wifi card or software problem?

## Ulven101

Hi

I have a netbook acer aspire one zg5 with an atheros build-in wifi card. It worked fine until this morning and now it seems to be disappeared. No wireless interface detected running ifconfig and iwconfig, no wifi card detected running lspci. I have tried reloading ath5k module and running the Gentoo Live CD (it used to work fine on the live cd).

It seems to be broken. Should I do another try?

----------

## rainer

You may have inadvertently switched your card off. I don't know your specific machine, but many have a small switch / slider somewhere around the edges to enable / disable the wireless card.

you could also try rfkill to findout more.

----------

## Ulven101

 *rainer wrote:*   

> You may have inadvertently switched your card off. I don't know your specific machine, but many have a small switch / slider somewhere around the edges to enable / disable the wireless card.

 

There is the slider but it doesnt disable via hardware the card. Under Archlinux, for instance, when the card is switched down i get a "SIOCSIFFLAG" error. Now the card simply doesnt exists for the system.

 *rainer wrote:*   

> you could also try rfkill to findout more.

 

Thanks, I'll try before to miss any hope.

----------

## Ulven101

Nothing to do. It's gone. thanks for support.

----------

